# buying a battery



## kt_maz (May 19, 2010)

We need to buy a new battery for a 27 foot 5th wheel. We will only go out a few times a year  and mostly for weekend trips.  We only use the battery to raise and lower the RV for hooking up and occationaly to run the lights if we stop by the side of road for a quick mid-morning snack.  What kind of battery should I buy?  Is it worth it to buy the trickle charger?
Thanks,
Katie


----------



## paulm235 (May 19, 2010)

RE: buying a battery

Both Interstate and Trojan deep cycle are great batteries. Couple that with a Battery Tender for winter storage and you should be good to go.


----------



## Triple E (May 20, 2010)

Re: buying a battery

What you need are Deep Cycle Batteries.  12 volt or 6 volt.  Best if you have two 12 volt wired in parallel or two 6 volt wired in series.  You can get away with one 12 volt but you might be pushing your luck.  Like paulm235 stated interstate and trojan are good batteries.  Shop around and ask questions.  You will find a big difference in price from one place to another.  Good luck and let us know what you end up with.    

 :8ball:


----------



## Kirk (May 22, 2010)

Re: buying a battery

As a career electrical type, I suspect that your one battery will do just fine since you don't plan to stop where there are no hook-ups for more than a quick meal. Batteries do fail eventually, even if you don't use them so to buy more than needed is just wasting money. Your new battery will last far longer if you keep a float charger of some type on it. There are several good ones and you can get one at Wal-Mart. Lightly used batteries gain more from the float chargers than do heavily used ones. You do need to check for proper electrolyte levels in your battery at least twice a year and adjust to proper levels using distilled water. If it is kept charged it should last for a long time.

If you think that you will spend the night where there are no power connections and wish to use the furnace or any of the larger electrical loads, they I would put in two batteries, with two 6V, connected in series being the best choice in my experience.


----------



## dan_johnston (May 2, 2020)

I hope you are still answering questions. I can put batteries in to my flashlight..the extend of my electric know how. I have a sealed battery for the engine and would what would you recommend from WalMart? 

Kindest regards,
dan


----------

